# hgh for loose skin?



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

a mate of mine who ive been training with has a lot of loose skin around his stomache area, since i first took him to the gym about 3 years ago hes gone from 17 st of chub to 15 of muscle and the basterd can bench more than me now, the prob is hes got a lot of loose skin around his stomach were the chub used to be, would growth hormone help tighten it up, hes in his mid 30s the growth used would be norditropin .if it would help how would it be best used ,

cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

if he only lost a few stone he def doesn't have loose skin mate. this is a good article on "loose skin"

http://www.bodyfatguide.com/LooseSkin.htm

Get him down to 8-10% bodyfat and I guarantee the "loose skin" will clear up


----------

